# History of Scotland in pictures..



## Capt Lightning (May 10, 2014)

I recently visited an exhibition of the "great tapestry of Scotland".  This tells the story of Scotland from pre-historic times to the present day on 160 panels approx 1mtr square, sewn by over 1000 people.  Not strictly tapestry - a mix of needlework techniques.

Here are just a few pictures...  In no particular order


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2014)

Very nice Capt!


----------

